# Mouse home made diet in Australia



## AmallMousery (Apr 2, 2016)

I own a large number of mice (somewhat, I owned considerably more when I used to breed) in AU, and have recently decided to produce my own food. I previously had them on a pelleted mix from a local pet shop, but it was still expensive and my mice began to lose interest. The only pelleted food for rodents in my area that is sold in bulk (20kg for $20) is of very poor quality, and I cannot commute far and do not wish to order online (unless someone could provide a link to somewhere with quality products with reasonable prices in AU which would be amazing!) I have produced my own mix in the past, but after some research what I'm currently thinking is;

(In order of largest to smallest amount in feed, accurate amounts not currently decided)
small bird/budgie mix (basically different varieties of millet)
rolled oats
dry dog food mix 
larger bird/parrot mix (lower down due to the fattiness of sunflower seeds)
split peas

Along with weekly a small portion of 
dried fruit, pasta or fresh meat, baby food (no onion, garlic, spices, low sugar content etc.) veg, fruit or possibly canned cat food (still pondering that one)
as a treat.

Additionally, the diet will be slightly adjusted for my brindles (prone to weight issues) and my elderly mice (whom are gradually becoming less active and yet are gradually losing weight)

Polite comments, criticism etc would be much appreciated.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Between all the seeds and the dog chow for protein, this seems like it could either be a lot of fat or not much protein, depending on how the percentages work out. Oats are a great option to be the largest portion of a mouse's diet, and millet is an awesome seed for the seeds bit! I've heard some folks uncomfortable with peas and beans because of lectins doing damage to the cell walls in the intestines. In small portions it should be fine, but mice have been known to pick out and eat the parts they like first.

As for dried or fresh fruit...I've just never understood why mice would want it. Yeah, they love sugar, but they really shouldn't have it. Mice aren't naturally omnivores in that sense. They eat grains, seeds, and bugs, in that priority. I've always kinda wondered if it comes in from folks feeding rats those kinds of diets. There are plenty of folks who do as you're suggesting (though maybe not the canned cat food, that's new on me), but I personally don't "get it."

Brindles now, those don't need a different diet. Brindles are genetically obese, and reducing their caloric intake will starve them to death before it thins them down significantly. Keep them healthy by keeping them active, and that's it! My oldest mouse by far is an incredibly obese Ay doe. Butterball topped out at around 145 grams, despite being basically a pet-type sized mouse originally. She's also two and a half and gets around just fine!

Overall, I think most diets are fine in the short-term. Try it out for a while and see how it goes, adjust from there! Fat mice means too much sugar/carbs. Greasy mice means too much fat, while rough matte coats means too little. Not enough protein will cause growing mice to grow slowly or poorly. And if you're missing salt, they'll lick the walls. O.O Really. It's weird. And gross.


----------

